# Partners sex....



## ErinCooley (Apr 8, 2009)

no, pervs.  I'm not asking if you are having sex w/ your partner....

Do you have a regular partner, and are they the same sex or opposite sex?


All 3 of my regular partners have been male.  1 treated me like a girl, 1 \was too big of a douche bag to treat me like anything and my current partner treats me like one of the boys (which I prefer!!)....  I've ridden w/ other women but much prefer a male partner.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 8, 2009)

The only female regular partner I've had was my FTO.  Of course, right now I'm between regular partners.  And, yeah I've had one partner that was, um, well, we really didn't talk much, and the others treated me like one of the guys (for the most part, had an issue early on when he and his friends were trying to figure out what kind of girl I was)


----------



## reaper (Apr 8, 2009)

I have alays prefered women partners. Just seems to work out better and have more fun!


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 8, 2009)

I also enjoy working with female partners.

One of my first partners was female, we worked together for about five years, She was great.  I think female patients also benefit from having a female provider talk to them.

They also usually have a better bedside manor then me.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 8, 2009)

It is usually either a male or female partners, yes I have had pilots that were both (seriously). 

R/r 911


----------



## pdibsie (Apr 8, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> I also enjoy working with female partners.
> 
> One of my first partners was female, we worked together for about five years, She was great.  I think female patients also benefit from having a female provider talk to them.
> 
> They also usually have a better bedside manor then me.



I agree.  I've noticed that some patients respond very well to me immediately, and some patients want a girl there with them.  We switch patient care every time, but sometimes we will double up without hesitation because of the feeling we get from the patient.

Oh, and I would have possibly named this thread "Partner's Gender".  I was definitely thrown off by the title


----------



## bstone (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally, I dont inquire as to my partner's sex life.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 8, 2009)

pdibsie said:


> I agree.  I've noticed that some patients respond very well to me immediately, and some patients want a girl there with them.  We switch patient care every time, but sometimes we will double up without hesitation because of the feeling we get from the patient.
> 
> Oh, and I would have possibly named this thread "Partner's Gender".  I was definitely thrown off by the title




I did that on purpose ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Apr 8, 2009)

I liked working with girls better, I was always more comfortable working with another female (Men can be such pigs.) as long as she could lift as well as I could.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Personally I like the one male one female crew. That way you have all angles covered. Two of my three favorite partners are girls.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 9, 2009)

I've had both male and female partners, but prefer to have male partners.  I just seem to get along with them better.


----------



## NEMed2 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've had both but prefer male partners.  It allows for more diversity in care if the patient prefers one over the other.  And its certainly nice with a few of our older gentlemen that constantly try to take a swing at the female EMTs.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 18, 2010)

lets bump an old thread.

all my full time partner were men.  At my previous job, my partner was a woman on most shifts; when she wasn't working, I ended up working with her husband.  

Personally I don't care if my partner is a man or a woman as long as they can do the job. man, woman, gay or straight, don't care.  As long as you can do the job, that's all I care about.  having a good personality helps the day go by better, but I don't care if you are a guy or a girl as long as you can do the job.


----------



## wyoskibum (Mar 18, 2010)

*I don't care as long as they do their job...*

I prefer partners that do the freakin job.  It doesn't matter what gender, color, or sexual orientation, they just need to step up when the time comes.


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 18, 2010)

No regular partner, by fire based ems, it's usually another guy with me. Sometimes I get a female partner on a call. I really couldn't care less as long as they are competent.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't have a regular partner at the moment, though when I did, it was a he.


----------



## 605medic (Mar 18, 2010)

My partner for the last 3 yrs has been male.  I usually prefer a female partner.  I look at primarily from a pt care stand point. I think it is beneficial to have coed crews because you never know who your pt will or will not talk too.


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 18, 2010)

I've had both girl and guy partners. I don't mind working with either one, so long as they can lift.


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2010)

I prefer female partners. They are usually more respectful and less immature than most of the males.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 18, 2010)

ErinCooley said:


> no, pervs.  I'm not asking if you are having sex w/ your partner....
> 
> Do you have a regular partner, and are they the same sex or opposite sex?
> 
> ...



Why do you prefer riding with males over females? I hope most people don't feel that way, wouldn't be good business for the rest of us females when we try to get employed..

I am not am EMT yet so I can't answer your poll but I'm sure I'd like either or.. we'll see. Maybe I will let you know around August


----------



## MTEMTB (Mar 19, 2010)

I seem to work better with the guys then the gals. I do not have a set partner it is normally whoever shows up in which ambulance is called.
There are a couple of women in my county EMS that I would rather not have to work with.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 19, 2010)

ErinCooley said:


> Do you have a regular partner, and are they the same sex or opposite sex?



None of us at our squad have 'regular partners.'  It's just whoever happens to be on duty or come in for a volunteer call.  Our squad's about 50 / 50 and I seriously have no preference on whether I'm running with another woman or another man.  There one or two of the woman paramedics that irritate me a bit because if we get a call for a female problem than because I'm NOT a female then I can't handle the call and / or work the back.  IMO we all do the same job.  It doesn't matter who runs the call as long as they are competent.


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 19, 2010)

i get along with both.. if im on with one of the girls i just treat them like one of the guys and i treat most of the guys like girls haha only joking

i get along with all the group


----------



## Seaglass (Mar 19, 2010)

I like having a male partner, because sometimes I get male patients who don't want me to examine their genitals on calls that need it. Although they usually let me do it after a bit of persuasion, having a guy do it is easier and makes the patient more comfortable. We get female complaints a lot more often, and my male partners are usually glad to have me around for those, too. 

I get along pretty well with both men and women in general. I have problems with some individuals, but it's almost never related to gender.


----------



## Hal9000 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Which do I prefer?*

It depends on their competence and personality.


----------



## txredneckmedicmedic (Mar 21, 2010)

I typically have a male partner. Prefer to not have a female partner for the most part due to lifting issues.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 21, 2010)

txredneckmedicmedic said:


> I typically have a male partner. Prefer to not have a female partner for the most part due to lifting issues.



If a woman can't lift, she shouldn't be employed. Nothing I can't stand than a woman who can't carry her own weight.

Now that is not to say that I will not allow a FF or male partner to take the heavy part or lift if they offer to... There's no reason for me to break my back if they offer to do it.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 22, 2010)

Sasha said:


> If a woman can't lift, she shouldn't be employed. Nothing I can't stand than a woman who can't carry her own weight.


You know, this is one of my pet peeves too.  We (sadly) have a couple of women EMT's at the squad that insist on pretty much NEVER lifting a patient because they are so small and just can't do the lifting.  Suggesting that maybe they should work out (or something) to increase their strength to be able to lift a patient does nothing to endear them to me either.  :/

I'm totally with you though.  If you're going to do the job, that means ALL aspects of the job, including the lifting.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 22, 2010)

Chose the 3rd option, though I didn't like its limitations.  Quite frankly I couldn't care less the gender of my partners: ground, air, Driver, Basic, Intermediate, medic, nurse, MD, or pilot.  I only have one requirement.  That they live up to that most important title of all: *partner*.


----------



## MTEMTB (Mar 22, 2010)

Sasha Wolfndd unfortunately there are a few women like that but luckily there are more not like them.

I rode on an ambulance for a shift, some friends worked for the company. Wanted to get a better idea of how it worked on a larger crew.
Was lifting the gurney and doing everything I was told to do and asking questions to learn.
Everything was fine until we were sitting in the crew room and up walks my other friend who then pats my belly and asks how the baby was doing.:blush:
Didn't tell everyone I was 5 months pregnant. I was then forbidden to lift a gurney.


----------



## beaugrl0824 (Mar 26, 2010)

I work with 3 regular male partners and 1 female, that being said I prefer working with my male partners. They treat me as one of the guys most of time. I have never enjoyed working with the female but I have no problems working with the other women that work for the company, her and I just don't mess well with our personalities.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 26, 2010)

There are 3 Females in my Company and ive worked with 2 of them and they both are amazing!! and they also can lift more than their weight

one of them i worked with on monday,and i hope i get to work with her every sunday, she is one of the most intelligent Partners ive had!! I love her!!!!(not in that way)

I get along with all of the guys too, except one i had on Wednesday was a bit of a **** (macho FF wanna-be) he really wasn't in EMS for the medical aspect of things


----------

